# Nicotine addicts



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Who's hooked on nicotine???? Do you have preps to help you survive when it's gone?
I actually quit years ago and was a 1st class S.O.B. for a few months afterwards so I know how quitting the addictive weed can ruin your attitude and calm attitude towards stress. Later I restarted but know that in a tight situation "being deprived" will not help my survival chances. 

I keep an overpriced box of 21mg patches put away just in case. How about you other tobacco fans???


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Thankfully I do not smoke. I never got into it. Too busy as a teen workin on cars, going to work etc. Plus I am a cheap azz. I'll spend $500 on a carb for my car before I spend $20 on a pair of pants or $5 for a pack of cigs. 

I feel for you guys that do smoke. Quitting is going to be hell. I've been around a few friends that quit. And yes, they were pricks around the time they quit. 

Now, tobacco products, I may or may not have a few bags of tobacco and rolling papers as barter items


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I spent three years learning to grow & process tobacco. Its a lot of work. 

I use a machine & roll my own & stock boxes of tubes & 5lb bags of tobacco.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Serious trade items. I keep seeds in the refrigerator which by the time I grow them will be too late for my "nic-fit" but the seeds were cheap and what a potential long term trade item they can grow.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a supply of stoogies.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We also have a rolling machine and supplies.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Some of my past growing:

Growing tobacco is the easy part.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Depending on where you live, 60-70% of the price of cigarettes is tax. My machine will consistently produce 4 cigarettes per minute. So not a lot of effort to make my own.

Here is where I get my tobacco & tubes. Free shipping on orders of atleast $120. So I mix & match to make sure my order is atleast $120.

Good Stuff Full Flavor (Red) Pipe Tobacco 5 Lb. Pack


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

This is the machine I use:
Amazon.com: Powermatic 2 PLUS Electric Cigarette Injector Machine: Health & Personal Care

Yes it uses electricity but very little. Not a problem having a solar system.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I quit smoking years ago but I remember how difficult it was. I think I had or tried all the vices. Booze, women, Ciggs, and yes even some of the milder drugs. Hey It was the 60's and 70's for good sakes! LOL Gave up any drugs while still in my teens and as I mentioned the ciggs in my 20's. I kept the booze and women!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

It might suck, but I guess I'll just deal with it once my on hand supply runs out.


----------



## Device Unknown (Jan 23, 2015)

I hope i don't derail this topic but you guys with the rolling machines, do those work well? worth the cost? I tried rolling my own. I suck at it. I tried the other day and they just come out looking like a damn scarecrow. My girlfriend is a master at it. But at 35+ a carton I am just not seeing the purpose anymore. But a bag of tobacco is like 5 bucks. I may try doing the whole automated rolling thing, if those come out alright and the cost is low enough then ok, if not I will just quit. I still quit once in awhile for a couple months at a time. a pack lasts me at least 2 days.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I quit in 99 after smoling for 20 years.

Cold turkey failed hundreds of times. The patch was successful with just 4 weeks of the patch

. I found that weening myself off the nicotine was much easier when all the other unknown chemicals were out of my system

One warning: The first time I quit with the patch, I started to smoke 6 months later. I had convinced myself that I could become a casual smoker. That didn't go well for me. Although I had beat the addiction, the product is and always will be addictive so stay away from it.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I keep several sleeves of dip, but it won't last forever. That's one of the things I dread when shtf. I gotta have my grizzly.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I can't stand the smell of cigarettes but do smoke pipes and an occasional cigar. Though I'm not a heavy smoker I have contemplated growing my own but really haven't made any moves towards that end. Been thinking about quitting, I currently have 1/2 a pound left. Gotta make a decision soon.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> I keep several sleeves of dip, but it won't last forever. That's one of the things I dread when shtf. I gotta have my grizzly.


It Copenhagen fine cut snuff for me. At the rate I use it I would be out in 2 weeks at best. quitting needs to be my prep of the day.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I enjoy me some chaw but if SHTF I am quitting cold turkey.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No issue for me. Never smoked more than a couple of ceegars a year. But I Dipped/Chewed like a madman ******* for 20 years, quit cold turkey 19 years ago. Damn I'm old...


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> It Copenhagen fine cut snuff for me. At the rate I use it I would be out in 2 weeks at best. quitting needs to be my prep of the day.


Cope isn't worth the darn price for me, round here its upwards to $7.00 a can, and it really aint much better than the grizzly. I get a sleeve of grizzly for $16.00 even. I tried quitting once, the wife told me never again, so.... I gotta have my grizzly lol.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> I keep several sleeves of dip, but it won't last forever. That's one of the things I dread when shtf. I gotta have my grizzly.


 BC, I hope you're luckier than a friend of mine was. He was diagnosed with lip & gum cancer. They did surgery (both knife & laser) and Chemotherapy. He was cancer free for almost a year....before he started back with the Grizzly. Now he's looking at losing a lot of real estate in and around his mouth and jaw. All that pain and agony he went through the first time and the addiction won out. Pretty sad.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

"I hope i don't derail this topic but you guys with the rolling machines, do those work well?"

My first electric rolling machine lasted 23 months rolling two packs of cigarettes per day. It cost $52. One I have now, same model, was $64. Now they are being listed for $75. But still worth the money. A few cartons & the machine has paid for itself.

I bought an extra wide plastic putty scraper & trimmed the sides that it fits in the tobacco trough which allows me to pack the tobacco evenly & so have a consistently packed cigarette.

I have two hard plastic tobacco cases I keep in my vehicle. They only hold 18 cigarettes but work well as they have an internal pocket for a bic lighter.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> BC, I hope you're luckier than a friend of mine was. He was diagnosed with lip & gum cancer. They did surgery (both knife & laser) and Chemotherapy. He was cancer free for almost a year....before he started back with the Grizzly. Now he's looking at losing a lot of real estate in and around his mouth and jaw. All that pain and agony he went through the first time and the addiction won out. Pretty sad.


Luck? What in the world is that? lol 
Hell I hope so too. There are consequences to anything you do, some good, some bad.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

A pound of tobacco will yield a minimum of two cartons of cigarettes. Good Stuff is $13 buying by the pound. Filtered tubes are $11.25 for five cartons. So roughly $6 for tobacco to make a carton & $2.25 for a box of filtered tubes. So even figuring initial cost of the rolling machine, still under $10 per carton.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> "I hope i don't derail this topic but you guys with the rolling machines, do those work well?"


Hey,HuntingHawk,I have/use a top-o-matic manual rolling machine.Have you used one before and if so,does the hopper fed electric,like in your link,work better and faster than the manuals???I can get a good rhythm going and crank some cigs out at a pretty decent pace,but the manual part does get old.

How much easier/faster is the electric one over the manual?I read some of the reviews on it and it sounds worth it.I will order it today,but I'd like an opinion from someone i'm a little more familiar with.

Thanks.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have not found it necessary to use any type of tobacco product in over 23 years.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Sharkbait, when you have arthritis in your hands the electric is a huge advantage.

You still have to move the tobacco into the slot but that putty spreader makes it so easy to do. And also allows the tobacco to be consistent in the slot. You pull down on the lever which cuts the tobacco & electric injects the tobacco into the tube.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is the all electric machine but they aren't cheap, almost $500.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is a 4 part series on disassembly & service of the Powermatic II.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Not everyone who smokes is addicted. I have smoked off and on for over 50 years and when I quit I have no withdrawal symptoms at all. The period of not smoking is easy for me and it is sometimes 5 years before I want a cigarette and once it was ten years. My mom was the same way - no addiction and no health problems. She died at 87 with no signs of any smokers diseases.

I was also put on Methadone for three years for "long term pain management". I quit on my own. When I told my doctor she was amazed that I had no withdrawal symptoms. Her comment was that I didn't an addictive personality - what ever that means.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Who's hooked on nicotine???? Do you have preps to help you survive when it's gone?
> I actually quit years ago and was a 1st class S.O.B. for a few months afterwards so I know how quitting the addictive weed can ruin your attitude and calm attitude towards stress. Later I restarted but know that in a tight situation "being deprived" will not help my survival chances.
> 
> I keep an overpriced box of 21mg patches put away just in case. How about you other tobacco fans???


Little pinch of generic Skoal twixt cheek and gum will give a person a much better nictotine infusion than the patches could hope to do.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Sharkbait, when you have arthritis in your hands the electric is a huge advantage.
> 
> You still have to move the tobacco into the slot but that putty spreader makes it so easy to do. And also allows the tobacco to be consistent in the slot. You pull down on the lever which cuts the tobacco & electric injects the tobacco into the tube.


Thanks HH,I was thinking that it fed the tobacco into the slot more like the $500 one via the hopper.So I think i'll stick with what i'm using for now.Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

If you grow it you will be able to get just about anything in barter! I have an ecig that I can recharge quickly with solar but I want to get off it. I have knocked the hic down to 6 mg per ml and only use about 2 ml a day.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

My wife switched to e-cigs. We have a few small 5 and 7 watt solar panels that will recharge the batteries. She uses the refillable ones, and we have roughly a 2 year supply of the liquid. Much cheaper than cigs.

She uses the V2 brand. They have great customer service too.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I am an well armed, ill tempered bastard without my dip!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Heres your answer...stock up on cheap band aids for nicotine patches!

https://liquidnicotinewholesalers.com/

Can you imagine having liquid nicotine in SHTF for trade? Better than CRACK! LOL


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

<Smoke free now - will never go back

it was hard to quit


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I quit smoking a few years ago. I smoked for 36 years (started when I was 6) and when I wanted to stop I threw away the pack and never thought of them again.
I finally got the wife to quit as well...


----------



## krusty (Oct 7, 2015)

Bumping an old thread again, but I'm new and still reading!

I have one vice and only one - I smoke.

Cigarettes up here in Canada are selling for no less than $13 a pack ($17 if they are a premium blend like mine) and at those prices with a pack a day habit it gets awful expensive. I decided a few years back to roll my own. A 100gram tin of tobacco costs me $50.00 and lasts about 4 to 5 days. Still pretty expensive.

I was wondering about the photo of the homegrown tobacco posted at the front of this thread.



I know nothing about growing tobacco (guess I'll google that) but am wondering what type of flavor you'd get out of those leaves? Is it a strong smoke?

Up here I smoke Export "A" green which everyone up here calls "the green death" because they are considered very strong flavored.

Just curious about the strength and flavor of the leaves if anyone has a comment on it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I quit - it sucked

I will get some barter smokes from the UN guys... same as how I will get ammo


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Dang it sure sucks not having HuntingHawk around. He was such a wealth of knowledge. RIP.

I quit dip several years ago and it sucked. I will smoke an occasional cigar for celebratory reasons though.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I chew. I have quite for a few years at time a few times. I keep no preps of the sort. I know that the first 4-5 days will be a pain, but it will be much easier cold turkey then after.


----------

